# The New TiVo Web Site



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

After having used it for a little bit, I have to say its quite nice. I just wish they didn't have to use Flash for the video.


----------



## FJFbHj356y (Apr 28, 2008)

online.tivo.com?

Yes, it is pretty good. I just wish the guide was more flexible in its scrolling.

The guide is not accurate compared to what the box sees.


----------



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

Unusable!!!: 
Problem Playing Show
We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

dalabera said:


> Unusable!!!:
> Problem Playing Show
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.


I get the same error when using TiVo Online, even though it streams fine to my iPad.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

pfiagra said:


> I get the same error when using TiVo Online, even though it streams fine to my iPad.


No issues here when using chrome


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

dalabera said:


> Unusable!!!:
> Problem Playing Show
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.


Are you at home on your LAN or somewhere else? Right now it's an in-home thing only. I figure out of home use will come, after all it's not any different than out of home use on a smartphone or tablet.

When I try TiVo Online at home, in Safari, it says it can not detect my Roamio on the network. I rebooted the Roamio, still the same problem.

I tried Chrome, because I don't run the Adobe Flash Player in Safari. Chrome returned the same error.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I can't get the recorded shows to play on my desktop... am I missing something?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It only works with unprotected shows, even in home, and only if you have the latest Flash player installed. Also if you have a Premiere or Roamio Basic then you need a standalone Stream as it's required to transcode the video to the proper format.


----------



## Jen_C (Oct 25, 2014)

I also cannot stream recorded video from my Roamio Plus to my PC. 

The online.tivo.com website recognizes my login, displays what's recorded on my device, offers me the "Watch" icon option on shows, and then presents this error message after I click it: "_Problem Playing Show - We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time_."

I am at home on my home network, have the latest version of Flash installed, and am trying to stream unprotected recordings. Any suggestions? FYI I'm using Firefox. Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you ever used the Stream before? You might have to go through the setup once on an iOS or Android app to enable it. (there are some "I agree" check boxes that I think need to be hit at least once to make it work)


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

It works for me but is not all that useful. I have an iPad and can more easily walk around watching with that. More importantly, I can use an iPad away from home whereas the PC version doesn't allow that.

I also have a slingbox which gives me 100% flexibility to watch anywhere and to stream shows to a real TV via a Roku. What is taking TiVo so long to get anywhere near that?

If this new PC version worked away from home one could plug a laptop into the TV and watch on a big screen away from home. But nooooo, TiVo still doesn't readily allow that. Imagine that watching television on a television is still considered too advanced for the TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I suspect a lot of the missing features are due to Cable Labs requirements. Slingbox exploits the analog hole so they can do whatever they want. TiVo is dealing with digital video recorded via a CableCARD so they have to clear everything they do with Cable Labs and adhere to their rules and restrictions.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I suspect a lot of the missing features are due to Cable Labs requirements. Slingbox exploits the analog hole so they can do whatever they want. TiVo is dealing with digital video recorded via a CableCARD so they have to clear everything they do with Cable Labs and adhere to their rules and restrictions.


Yeah, I get that. But the fact that Slingbox can work around it shows it's a distinction without a difference. Yes, TiVo's hands are tied but why is that? It's like the fact that movies that are rated R are unavailable for kids in the movie theater but then are available every other possible way to watch. Who are we kidding with these half-measures?

I don't mean to rant but watching the TiVo app on a real TV would be very useful to me. Slingbox's interface with TiVo is not as streamlined as using the TiVo app directly (obviously). I spend a decent amount of time away from home base that this is something I could really use. Not another way to watch from home where I already have TV's everywhere hooked up to TiVo devices.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Slingbox is exploiting the analog hole. If you connected it via HDMI it would have the same limitations as TiVo because HDCP would prevent it from streaming any protected content. Once component goes away Slingbox will have the exact same limitations as TiVo with less ability to work around them. (TiVo at least has that new way of moving protected shows from TiVo to iPad)


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Slingbox is exploiting the analog hole. If you connected it via HDMI it would have the same limitations as TiVo because HDCP would prevent it from streaming any protected content. Once component goes away Slingbox will have the exact same limitations as TiVo with less ability to work around them. (TiVo at least has that new way of moving protected shows from TiVo to iPad)


The copy protection isn't the main issue I'm addressing - it only prevents me from watching HBO/Cinemax channels as a FIOS customer.

I'm talking about the additional ability to watch on an actual television screen while away from home. TiVo doesn't allow that while Slingbox does - either by connecting a laptop to a TV or streaming from an iPad/Android device to a Roku.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> It only works with unprotected shows, even in home, and only if you have the latest Flash player installed. Also if you have a Premiere or Roamio Basic then you need a standalone Stream as it's required to transcode the video to the proper format.


What's the good in that?

So this new site is just another answer to a question no body asked...

TiVo you are going the way of fast food restaurants, getting too much on the menu.
Stick to being a DVR service; leave the other (crap) to those that can make it all work!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe this is a Cable Labs restriction. When playing protected content on a PC they not only require that you protect the digital stream they require you to protect against screen scraping. TiVo can't do that with the Flash plugin. 

I suspect this feature will be marketed toward old Aereo customers, in which case they will be dealing with OTA recordings which are never protected so this is not an issue.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow...the new website is nice......so much better than the old one, and appears to be responsive (the old one was so slow when trying to setup recordings, manage the box, etc)


----------



## Jen_C (Oct 25, 2014)

I just found that the online site will stream to my laptop (Windows 7) if I use Internet Explorer but not Firefox. Any ideas/is this a known bug?


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Jen_C said:


> I just found that the online site will stream to my laptop (Windows 7) if I use Internet Explorer but not Firefox. Any ideas/is this a known bug?


Just tried it on Firefox 38.0.5 and it worked no problem. I am using Win8.1 x64 on this desktop though. Will try my Win7x64 laptop a little later and see if that works as well, if no one else does earlier.


----------



## Jen_C (Oct 25, 2014)

Leo_N said:


> Just tried it on Firefox 38.0.5 and it worked no problem. I am using Win8.1 x64 on this desktop though. Will try my Win7x64 laptop a little later and see if that works as well, if no one else does earlier.


Thank you, Leo! I can't figure out what setting in Firefox is making it not recognize my TiVo. It's this error: "We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time." Works fine on IE...


----------



## Blakeintosh (Sep 8, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> Slingbox is exploiting the analog hole. If you connected it via HDMI it would have the same limitations as TiVo because HDCP would prevent it from streaming any protected content. Once component goes away Slingbox will have the exact same limitations as TiVo with less ability to work around them. (TiVo at least has that new way of moving protected shows from TiVo to iPad)


Dan is probably aware of this, but I thought I would mention it for others that aren't. There is a unofficial workaround for using HDMI on your Slingbox 500 with any HDMI source, even with HDCP protection. You can order a relatively inexpensive HDMI splitter that removes HDCP from the HDMI signal, thereby allowing the Slingbox to use your HDMI feed at 1080P, as well as send it on to your TV. I've been using this model for over a year now and have had no issues with it at all. I've been able to successfully use it on my TiVo, a Motorola DVR and a Sony Blu-ray player. I suppose you can debate the legality of these HDMI splitters, however there are multiple brand and models available on Amazon that accomplish this goal, and it doesn't appear that there are any cease and desist orders being sent to manufactures or distributors. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004F9LVXC


----------



## Jen_C (Oct 25, 2014)

Leo_N said:


> Just tried it on Firefox 38.0.5 and it worked no problem. I am using Win8.1 x64 on this desktop though. Will try my Win7x64 laptop a little later and see if that works as well, if no one else does earlier.


Leo, I figured out that it's my NoScript add-on in Firefox that's blocking the stream to my laptop. Now I just need to figure out how to tweak its settings to resolve it! Thanks for your offer.

If anyone has determined which NoScript setting is creating the problem please share, thanks.


----------



## Jen_C (Oct 25, 2014)

OK, for anyone else having trouble with NoScript blocking online.tivo.com after you've allowed scripts, the issue may be a default ABE blocking the website from reading the box as it's guarding the LAN. I resolved it as outlined below. The solution may not be syntax elegant but it works.

In NoScript options, Advanced, ABE, SYSTEM, replace this rule:

_# Prevent Internet sites from requesting LAN resources.
Site LOCAL
Accept from LOCAL
Deny_

with this rule:

_# Prevent Internet sites from requesting LAN resources.
Site LOCAL
Accept from LOCAL
Site online.tivo.com
Accept from online.tivo.com
Deny_

Jen


----------



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)

Trying to watch ABC at home and I get a screen saying I don't have enough permissions.

Trying to watch a recording from A&E and just get a constant spinning wheel.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

pfiagra said:


> I get the same error when using TiVo Online, even though it streams fine to my iPad.


FWIW - I suspected that running IE11 in "Enhanced Protected Mode" was giving me this problem. When I restored the advanced settings to their defaults, it worked just fine.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

jen_c said:


> ok, for anyone else having trouble with noscript blocking online.tivo.com after you've allowed scripts, the issue may be a default abe blocking the website from reading the box as it's guarding the lan. I resolved it as outlined below. The solution may not be syntax elegant but it works.
> 
> In noscript options, advanced, abe, system, replace this rule:
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

Jen_C said:


> Leo, I figured out that it's my NoScript add-on in Firefox that's blocking the stream to my laptop. Now I just need to figure out how to tweak its settings to resolve it! Thanks for your offer.
> 
> If anyone has determined which NoScript setting is creating the problem please share, thanks.


Great news, glad you got it figured out. :up:


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

I found this a little interesting and intriguing...

When looking at Now Playing, I noticed that it listed a show from HBO, so I selected it. When I did so, it took me to the web version of HBOGo.

So, maybe, TiVo and HBO are working on some sort of relationship that might just end up bringing HBOGo to the TiVo Roamio itself?

We can hope, right?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Merg said:


> When looking at Now Playing, I noticed that it listed a show from HBO, so I selected it. When I did so, it took me to the web version of HBOGo.
> 
> So, maybe, TiVo and HBO are working on some sort of relationship that might just end up bringing HBOGo to the TiVo Roamio itself?


Does the same for Showtime, FWIW. :up:


----------

